# November 3 Announcement Info [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 3, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/november-3-announcement-info-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/november-3-announcement-info-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/november-3-announcement-info-cr1/"></a></div>
<p><strong>Another rumor

</strong>Received a brief bit of information in regards to the November 3, 2011 announcement in Hollywood. Ã‚Â It’s another person pointing to a video camera related release.</p>
<ul>
<li>Compact Super 35mm sensor video camera</li>
<li>Records onto CompactFlash</li>
<li>3 accompanying lenses</li>
</ul>
<div><strong>Planet5D Today

</strong>Just a reminder that I’ll be <a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/podcast/live-countdown/">live at Planet5D</a> for a conversation with <a href="http://twitter.com/#!/planetMitch">@PlanetMitch</a>.</div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 3, 2011)

May be a bad sign for those wanting a quick 5D3 release or for those hoping that Canon video division won't try to cripple on DSLR video, IMO. Depends a bit on the pricing though as per the first item (quick 5D3 release) and whether they feel it takes the pressure fully off of that or not.

With how long Canon have delayed the 1Ds4 and considering that they appear to be ready to delay the three year 5 series cycle I think they better realize they need to knock it out of the park and not make it seem like they are holding anything back otherwise forums and perhaps even sales this time are going to explode on them. 5 series needs some degree of speed and full on 1 series AF. It's about you could buy a camera with top AF from Canon without being forced into a brick.


----------



## chito (Oct 3, 2011)

Will they be EF lenses at least?


----------



## sandro (Oct 3, 2011)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> May be a bad sign for those wanting a quick 5D3 release or for those hoping that Canon video division won't try to cripple on DSLR video, IMO. Depends a bit on the pricing though as per the first item (quick 5D3 release) and whether they feel it takes the pressure fully off of that or not.



Just like Sony did  GH2 still remains the only real HD camera


----------



## JR (Oct 3, 2011)

Like Chito (posted above) I would like to know if these new lenses will be EF and even "L" labelled so we can use them on our EOS bodies. This way at least we dont get a new body but a few lens to play with in the mean time.

I for one I am in the market for L lens but am afraid to buy now as I suspect a few new ones are coming...wishful thinking I guess...

Any thoughts Canon Rumor guy?


----------



## philHolland (Oct 3, 2011)

It would be a humongous failure on Canon's part not to allow the use of EF lenses via native or additional mount.
I can't fathom they would ignore the profit from the additional lens sales, but I wouldn't put it past them to go with some insane new mount and manufacture new lenses for people to buy fpr that new mount/system.

I mentioned before that there would likely be new "video centric" lenses with the release of this camera.
Think locked focus zooms, minimal breathing, lens gears, IS, and speedy fast autofocus. They will likely be "flatter" than still lenses in terms of barrel distortion as well. If the camera ends up being S35 and not larger, we could see a new generation of f/2 zooms too. These lenses will not be on the cheap side either. I'm expecting $2k-$3 per zoom if they are landing at f/2. Slower glass could be cheaper though. I would hope for no f/4 fixed zooms with this release, but there has been a large market for those in the still world.


----------



## ThomasKoch (Oct 3, 2011)

If it is indeed Compact Flash, we are not looking at a 4K camera. Also, most likely a highly compressed 1080P codec.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 3, 2011)

ThomasKoch said:


> If it is indeed Compact Flash, we are not looking at a 4K camera. Also, most likely a highly compressed 1080P codec.



You're probably right. It'll probably use the same image processing architecture as the XF100/105. The XF300/305 are also related except that they use three sensors, one for each primary color. I can't imagine Canon stuffing three APS-C sensors into a "compact" camcorder.

Regarding using EF/EF-S lenses, you folks might want to read this: http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2011/06/photo-lenses-for-video-there-is-no-free-lunch 
In particular, note the prices. My guess is that this camcorder will use a video-oriented derivative of the EF or EF-S lens mount, depending on the exact size of the sensor, with additional signal/power pins.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 4, 2011)

dilbert said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > May be a bad sign for those wanting a quick 5D3 release or for those hoping that Canon video division won't try to cripple on DSLR video, IMO. Depends a bit on the pricing though as per the first item (quick 5D3 release) and whether they feel it takes the pressure fully off of that or not.
> ...



hopefully, but who knows for sure



> What you should be thinking about is how much each feature costs to put in a camera.
> 
> Some features, for example uncompressed 1080p/i video on the HDMI output, might simple be too expensive or require sacrifices in other areas of camera design that are more important for the 5D.



well there are more critical things such as getting rid of moire and aliasing
and simple things what magic lantern has been adding shouldn't add a whole lot of anything much



> > With how long Canon have delayed the 1Ds4 and considering that they appear to be ready to delay the three year 5 series cycle I think they better realize they need to knock it out of the park and not make it seem like they are holding anything back otherwise forums and perhaps even sales this time are going to explode on them. 5 series needs some degree of speed and full on 1 series AF. It's about you could buy a camera with top AF from Canon without being forced into a brick.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe ... just maybe ... the 7 to 8 year period from 2002/2003 through to 2010 was an anomaly in terms of digital camera design for Canon/Nikon. Maybe it was a period during which they managed to solve all of the easy problems and going further from where they are now requires solving harder problems that take longer.



Using two digics instead of 1 in the 5 series would not have been tough, they have had faster mirror boxes for FF going back decades, they already have created 1 series AF, etc. Lots of easy stuff to still do. They certainly had the tech to make a fast, small form FF camera with top AF. Or to allow manual audio gain for 7D, etc.

It is possible that making digic v fast enough to avoid video aliasing takes a while though, that is a big step up.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm sure the aliasing and moire issue is very easy to fix, as Panasonic and Sony have pretty much fixed it. Canon probably could have easily fixed it in the digic 4 DSLRs, but were too busy milking their customers to solve such a basic, fundamental problem.

I think it would be cool if it were a mirrorless (like the Sonys and Panasonics), and used an electronic adaptor for EOS lenses since they have a longer flange length. This would make the most sense, since putting a mirror in a video camera is dumb as heck. That way (like the Sonys and Pannys) any lens could be adopted, including PL mount.

And obviously, the ability to adopt EOS lenses is a HUGE sell since all the competitors like RED, Sony and Panny are having EOS electronic adapters made for it, it's obviously there a huge market to use EOS lenses on video cameras. Obviously it's not as ideal as a cine type lenses, but it's a very affordable solution that can get great results.

I hope they keep it small, smaller than the Sony FS 100 and the Panny AG1001


----------

